# Please help with diagnose: lab results + my photos.



## danyz (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi,

I am 34 year old male.
From about 3-4 years i started to see symptoms like:
- Weight gain (to 213.8 pounds) 2015-2016
- Fatigue and lethargy
- Poor concentration
- Low libido
- Puffy face
- Constipation (better after taking digestive enzymes from about 1,5 year)
- Scalloped Tongue

When i touch my thyroid i feel little bumps.

Descreased gain from 213.8 pounds to 180 pounds in one year because of exercises, enzymes, EGCG, and few supplements.
I am taking Vitamin D3, C and B12 also.

In february 2016 i have started to feeling little better (much sunny days outside, bike, exercises)
But now in the end of 2016 i feel everything bad is coming back again. (Puffy face...lethargy ...etc)

My lab results:
TSH 3,0214 µIU/ml (0,3500 to 4,9400)
FT4 0,97 ng/dl (0,70 to 1,48)
FT3 3,15 pg/ml (1,71 to 3,71)

anti-TPO 11,44 - NORM up to 34 IU/ml
anti-TG <10,00 - NORM up to 115 IU/ml

Cortisol 16,30 µg/dl NORM 5 - 25 (morning)

25-OH Vitamin D3 51,4 ng/ml NORM 7,00 to 53,20

December 2015













Jan 2017



















Scalloped Tongue Jan 2017














Somedays i feel great and normal  my puffy face is gone and everything is ok.
December 2016


----------



## danyz (Jan 7, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> My lab results:
> 
> TSH 3,0214 µIU/ml (0,3500 to 4,9400)
> FT4 0,97 ng/dl (0,70 to 1,48)
> ...


TSH - definitely elevated - closer to 1 is more "normal"

It's odd to see a FT-3 as high as yours with such a low FT-4, can you please share what "other supplements" you take but have not listed with ranges please.

TPO shows some possible thyroid inflammation - TPO can change so this is just a snapshot in time.

Vitamin D, definitely low and needs supplementation. Has your doctor suggested supplementing D to raise this level? They used to prescribe 50K IU weekly for 12 weeks and retest. Many people add an OTC vitamin to raise levels. After my 12 weeks of 50K IU I found I needed to supplement 5KIU daily to maintain decent levels. It's most important to monitor this once you begin supplements.

What sort of doctor is treating you? What have they suggested regarding your thyroid levels?

I've got no experience in the tongue DX pathway but there is clearly alot on the web about deficiencies and tongue issue.


----------

